# glass scratches



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Hello, i have a 2006 audi A3 and my front 3 windows are scratched up from a sand storm on the beach... not bad, but some are deep enough to slightly feel with ur nail... i have had people look at it but they all want to charge me TONNNNSSSSSS of money to do it and wont guarantee results...
how can i get the glass nice and smooth again? i really don't want to buy new glass... that would suck.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: glass scratches (Krieger)*

nobody has ever worked on glass?
hmm...


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: glass scratches (Krieger)*

Look at Girot's Garage under glass polish...they even have a buffer polisher.


----------



## 86roccophoenix (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: glass scratches (DAVEG)*

Some tooth paste works well. Gets rid of the deep scratches left by wipers. Rub it in circles with your fingers. Any mild abrasive.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: glass scratches (86roccophoenix)*

Very light scratches can be poilished out using the kits described, but it is a very slow tedious process. Generally if you can feel it with a nail, it is too deep to remove. 
I'm not surprised no one wants to guarantee the results. 
If you get too aggressive, you can introduce some optical distortion.


----------

